
What was the biggest mistake of your career? - flarg
A recent submission (a designer writing about changing his working style) prompted me to ask  my fellow HNers the same question.  My biggest mistake was turning down a very well paid job, because the employer&#x27;s HR dept was acting irrationally and I lost my patience with them. I&#x27;ve ended up with a job paying £60k less a year. Not the best move I&#x27;ve ever made.
======
drakonka
Waiting too long to quit a particular job and start contracting. I was in a
job I didn't enjoy, working for people I didn't click with. I work in game
development and took this unrelated job on after the first games company I
worked for years ago went down. Being in game dev then and now I know all
about long hours, stressful deadlines, and high pressure situations. That one
non-game-dev job wasn't even as demanding in terms of those things than others
I've been in, but it drained me so much simply because I wasn't passionate
about the work and felt like I was walking on eggshells all day around
management. I regret not going freelance sooner - I think it could have saved
me a few trips to the doctor with what turned out to be stress induced chest
pains.

------
turgunovm
My biggest mistake of my live, I still dont start a career...

------
theoneone
My biggest mistake was choosing my already established carrier( I am a medical
doctor). All I wanted was to write code and make cool apps. :(

~~~
flarg
If you're interested, their's an important and inspiring project called GNU
Health that I am sure could use your help.

GNU Health -> [http://health.gnu.org/](http://health.gnu.org/)

Great Podcast on GNU Health ->
[http://www.podcasts.com/floss_weekly_hd/episode/floss-
weekly...](http://www.podcasts.com/floss_weekly_hd/episode/floss-
weekly-288-gnu-health)

~~~
theoneone
Interesting, I 'll take a look. Thanks

~~~
dawson
You might also be interested in
[http://home.tolven.org/](http://home.tolven.org/)

